# Uv Protectant



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

Im picking up my new ob this weekend so I was concidering what to get for UV protection. I dont want a 5 tone color trailer after a couple years...







So what do all you use? We have always used a product called 303Aerospace protectant on the boat but I have heard good things about Protect-ALL here on this site. Anyone have any personal reviews between the two?

Protect-All

303 Product


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 303 is a good UV protectant but the only thing that has been reported by Outback owners as UV sensitive is the plastic trim around the windows. Everything else seems to have it built in. Also I bet a few will pipe in with their very good solution to the problem







.

As for the trim I bet the manufactures assumed that it would be painted and not left bare.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

geeserteg said:


> Im picking up my new ob this weekend so I was concidering what to get for UV protection. I dont want a 5 tone color trailer after a couple years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use 303 on just about everything I own that is not painted and is outside. This includes the TT roof, tires, propane tank cover, trim, vent covers, anything rubber; TV: trim, tires, interior (rubber/plastic). Makes cleaning a snap and keeps everything looking new.

Jared


----------

